# Bad Timing



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

I am a supporter of Moebius as well or better than most of us on these boards but I have to say that Moebius's timing on releasing these kits as of late is HORRIBLE!

They hit us with the Invisible Man, then the Victim, Dr. Deadly, and Giant Insect. That was GREAT and fine and everyone is high fiving!

Now they are hitting us with Big Frankie.
And also about the same time they are also hitting us with MS Frankenstein, Pendulum, and Hanging Cage.

All this in about a month or two time? I usually buy multiples of each....how can ANYONE these days afford to do that...especially that the economy is where it is?

LET ME BE VERY CLEAR...I'm NOT complaining about ANY of the kits they are putting out! I am just saying that we have been waiting so long for these and they seem to be hitting us ALL AT ONCE! Can't they be spread out better?

I'm guessing that it all has to do with the Universal License and timing on that.

Anyone else feel this way?

Oh and don't think for a minute that I won't find the money to keep buying them...but it just is becoming more difficult to keep up!

MMM


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I feel for ya! I'm in the same boat, i really want to get the MS store display, but just cant quite afford it right now. Ahh well. I've got 2 big frankies (1 Frightning Lightning)on the way, And I'm pretty sure I have a FL Invisible man held back as well, so I cant complain LOL..


----------



## ShadOAB (Apr 29, 2007)

Good timing, really.

Guess what! Christmas is coming! Put these things on your Christmas list!

Geeze...ya bitch when there's not enough...and bitch when there's too much! These are not limited...get em when you can!


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Sorry if you think we planned it this way, but we didn't. It has effected us as well. These were scheduled to come out at very different times, we more than understand that no one can really put that much out at once for every kit they want. We had no choice in the matter, schedules in production were changed, delays factored in, and it all unfortunately shipped way too close.

Once the kit is so far along, there really is no way to push it back without causing problems on everything there after. There's a couple of weeks between most of it, and there really wasn't much more we could do than that. After these currently shipping items (Big Frankie, Pendulum, Hanging Cage, Frankenstein) hit the stores, there will be nothing else until next year. Other than Conan, which from the looks very few are picking up anyways. Frank.


----------



## Barnabas Collin (Dec 26, 2007)

Just buy what you like the most. If you like them all then definitely put some on your Christmas list.


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

I'll be getting what I can as soon as I can. It sure was bad timing on the kits for me but I'll catch up on them soon enough. :thumbsup:


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Just keep up the good work Frank! I'm amazed at the number and quality of the products you have put out in such a short time. Keep em comming as fast as you can LOL..


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Ya see...the problem is...*I WANT THEM ALL!*Just stating what I know is on everyone's mind but not saying!

I'm cool with the fact that Christmas this year will be a very styrene one!

Frank, I didn't think that it was done purposefully! You are much more savy about those things...I guess I should have budget'ed better for when they all hit! 

They must have opened the customs flood gates where everything must have been sitting!:freak:

I'm just glad that we have this board available to help give us a "heads-up"!

Thanks again for ALL these kits! I'll find the $$ somewhere!

MMM


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

I hear ya MMM. I like buying a couple, few as well and my wallet has been EMPTY due to a poor economy over the past 3 months. Lost my main client and I am left scrambling for jobs. Forced to sell off some of my collection. AND ALL OF THESE GREAT KITS ARE HITTING THE SHELVES! I am glad that most of what is coming out is not limited release stuff. Also real sorry to hear how Moebius had every wrench in the works thrown at them though certain production runs. The modeling gods are working against ME this year for sure. I DO have a few things hanging in the rafters. I am hoping for a prosperous 2009!


----------



## Scheisseler (Jul 11, 2007)

MonsterModelMan said:


> I usually buy multiples of each....how can ANYONE these days afford to do that...


Well, on the bright side, maybe the kit you have to leave on the shelf will be some 12-year-old's first one.


----------



## Ravenauthor (Jan 24, 2004)

Moebius said:


> Sorry if you think we planned it this way, but we didn't. It has effected us as well. These were scheduled to come out at very different times, we more than understand that no one can really put that much out at once for every kit they want. We had no choice in the matter, schedules in production were changed, delays factored in, and it all unfortunately shipped way too close.
> 
> Once the kit is so far along, there really is no way to push it back without causing problems on everything there after. There's a couple of weeks between most of it, and there really wasn't much more we could do than that. After these currently shipping items (Big Frankie, Pendulum, Hanging Cage, Frankenstein) hit the stores, there will be nothing else until next year. Other than Conan, which from the looks very few are picking up anyways. Frank.


After such a dry spell, it's refreshing to see all these models coming out finally. Thankfully I started saving my money when Moebius announced it's first models. I've gotten at least of 2 of each (except the seaview and big frankie). But this is my only hobby, so other than bills, I dont spend money on much else. As for the Conan model, once it was announced that it would be a resin model, I cancelled my order for it. No offense, but I just don't have the inclination to build resin models.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

All the models being released now I bought on earlybird pricing and paid for them at the time...last May and June :thumbsup: So all the kits coming to me aren't costing me a dime now...I just got word today that my 3 Gigantic Frankensteins should be heading my way in about 10 days and I just got 3 Invisible Man kits in the mail last week...The only new kits I had to pay for now is the Monster Scenes Display and that is also in the mail...I'M LOVIN IT!!!
Mcdee


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

I been selling some doubles of my resin kits that have in my stash and some buildups so thats whats paying for my splurch on Moebuis kits and ask me is it worth it OH HELL YA!:thumbsup:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm having a hard time trying to find the readies for all these kits too. The Aussie government's giving us pensioners a schwack of money in early December to help out with xmas, so I'm gonna be using it to help out the economy- the US economy that is! Particularly Floridas economy...
It'll be great to finally have the latest Moebius kits.:woohoo:

Chris.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

I'm okay with the release as long as low sales does not have Moebius thinking no one wants the kits. When the economy picks up we will be back to asking for more. I too feel the strain of the economy. had to hold off getting a Seaview and really wanted one. I am hoping I can get me the Flying Sub but we'll have to see. I just hope they are all still available when the economy finally picks up again.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

I love it that all the kits are coming out almost the same time. No waiting!


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Polar Lights in their heyday around 1996/7 brought out lots of kits in a short time, most of them long-awaited classics, and it felt like Paradise! But I know what you mean about bad timing - just as Moebius has its kits ready to go, the world economy collapses!


----------



## speedbuggy (Nov 12, 2005)

moebius your doing a great job keep the kits comeing


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

I just stopped buying resin kits for a while. That saved a TON of money. Styrene kits is my first love and these great old kits coming back into the market will always take priority for me.

Moebius ROCKS! :hat:


----------



## spindrift (Apr 16, 2005)

Frank and Dave-
KEEP these kits coming! I am truly hoping the current downturn in the economy will not affect sales to a great degree. I think it is more of several nice kits all coming out within a few weeks of each other. Too much good stuff too fast? COMPLAINING? Of course not. You guys have given us what we are crying out for. I'm not one to demand a Big Frankie but will pick up one to support the effort it takes to commit to produce one. Monster Scenes? I am going to buy 2-3 each over time as budget allows. Flying Sub? Mark me down for 3 or 4- now THAT is one I'm waiting for. 
Another case is other competing companies also having some extremely juicy items coming in the months ahead. Modeling budgets will be stretched tight alright. Please support what Frank is doing- I don't know how he does it but he is giving us JUST WHAT WE WANT- what more can you possibly ask for??
These are truly truly great times for the fantasy modeler, remember these days! Gary:woohoo:


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

To freely misquote an underground comix character from my adolescence in the early 70's; "Models will get you through times of no money better than money will get you through times of no models".


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

We do understand what you are up against as far as production, oveseas labor, customs, etc., Moebius. The timing is totally out of your control. It is never good timing for a global recession, so that hurt all of us. BUT, I am still buying all of these great kits, including several Big Frankies!! Keep them coming at all times!!


----------

